
Spotify's HubFramework for building component-driven UIs on iOS - mweibel
https://spotify.github.io/HubFramework/
======
pawadu
At this point, I associate any technology used by Spotify with their super
unresponsive desktop application.

I guess having fashionable development office in NY, SF, Boston and Stockholm
doesn't automatically give you good software.

